# My TTS after a week of driving!



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Well after a long wait my new TTS arrived last week. I had the unique opportunity, thanks to Oxford Audi, of having a line up of Black, White and Grey to choose from. I chose the white (my original order) as for me I liked the lines more and it matched the Cayman S I had before. Not everyone's choice I know but for me it was the one.

Now I have been driving a MK3 TT sline for the past two months so knew what to expect tech wise.

Let's deal with the drive first. Awe inspiring. Better than the Cayman. Faster yes but more fun, the engine sound is simply awesome and you wanna drive with the windows down! I have the DSG so there is a tiny lag from a standing start but that's due to the large amount of power going down I think, once it gets to 5mph it leaps forward. Did I mention the howl? Handling very sure indeed. Straight line speed is great fun and with it's handling it only gets better.

It's a stiffer drive than the normal TT but the power is something else, I have had a lot of fun with it. MPG averaging 31-32 on a long journey, obviously will get better after a few miles but as expected.

Tech wise well you all know how great it is, once you get used to it then the system is magic with one exception. iPods. Bloody hopeless. The system is not designed for an iPod and I am having so much trouble getting it to work. It's a minor issue but I would have liked to have Bat out of Hell playing on my maiden journey.

Anyway to sum up. Everything I expected and more, a true sports car and I made the right decision against a new Cayman. My current project is to get an external spoiler for the back as I think it needs it but no one has any yet which is a shame.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

So glad that you are enjoying it Andy.
I can`t wait to get mine shouldn`t be much longer now, hopefully it will be at the dealers this week. :wink:


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Ah Rob you got the Sepang Blue, I did think of that but we already have the Q3 in that so our drive way would have looked like an Audi love in!!!!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Andywildman said:


> Ah Rob you got the Sepang Blue, I did think of that but we already have the Q3 in that so our drive way would have looked like an Audi love in!!!!


Hi Andy.
Yeah mate really wanted sepang the last time round on the RS but just couldn`t find one at the right price.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr pro photographer, where's your photo's?????? Glad your enjoying the TTS so much, gives the rest of us something to look forward to.


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

photos pointless as it's the same as on the web and they are done by my pro colleagues in that genre. I thought everyone would be more interested in the drive than iphone snapshots. But if u like will do a few!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I am sure i've seen a pic in a magazine of one with the mk2 spoiler on the back and it didn't look out of place.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for that, I did ask TTshop and they weren't convinced that it would fit as I believe that the back is slightly wider. They told me that several were "in production" and promised to email me when available. Remember I am from Essex, a spoiler is part of our culture!


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

One thing to add. Matrix headlights. Brilliant. I was sceptical so put on full beam auto at night. When I approached a vehicle or one came the other way it "blacked" it out so as not to dazzle it whilst keeping some main beam on. Worked in brightly lit areas too, was really cool and I am so glad that I ordered it.

One other strange bit to add. Red brake calipers. Looks awesome on front with TTS logo, but on back it's just the red calipers with no covers or logos! We checked every other model in the dealership and it appears to be a standard Audi thing!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Andy,

Interesting comments v's Cayman as I used to have one too. Not sure I'd agreed with you about being better but then I did not buy TT to replace it, more as an every day run-around. I've got a TT S Line not the S model, my dealer claims they cant get hold of the TTS demo yet but they dont think its that much better than the S Line for local town driving where outright right acceleration is needed.
Any comparisons on how you think TTS compares with the S Line, as I did want the supersport seats and Mag Ride but my dealer didn't reckon they were worth the extra cost? Maybe they were just trying to do a deal??
Mine drives well and now I've got over 500 mls will be opening it up more, seems quick enough, but the sound can never be like the Porsche flat 6, don't care what you say


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Chris

Yes agree on some respects but Cayman didn't suit what I needed it for and IMHO the TTS is a much more fun drive. I've had two porsches. But that's just my opinion. If you have not heard the TTS you cannot comment on the sound, it's like no other Audi and is VERY like the Cayman. It pops lovely too, everyone of my friends loves the sound. Don't compare your TT with the TTS, the noise is different.

Yes I had the Sline TT, lovely car to drive. Quite nippy and cool, I loved it and better economy of course than the TTS. The TTS is faster of course but in a different way, more of a muscle kind of car. It looks slightly more aggressive too with a different grille and some slight refinements, nothing major though all subtle but does work.

I actually think that in the first second the normal TT is quicker re my comments above, but once the power kicks in it is great. Practicality wins over Porsche too, like I said I had two and was looking at a third until I test drove the TTS for a day.

Audi Oxford has a black TTS demo, ask for Alex Matschy.

So in summary, test one. TTS is much more powerful and sounds awesome, but the sline is a damn lovely car.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Andy notice you didn't mention the S/sport seats or Mag Ride so guess they cant be that different. On the looks I actually prefer the black S Line grill with the glacier white in contrast to the shiny chrome S grill, does it look any different otherwise other than wheel design? Interesting you say the Sl line is quibbler off the mark, surly thats whats it all about for every day driving.
Mine is averaging 41mpg to date over the first 500 mls and unusually thats been mainly medium runs, not round the town, would rather get the bus frankly with all the speed bumps and parking worries.
How did you get out of your S Line into the TTS, did you take much of a loss?


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

I lined up the sline with all three versions of the TTS and I preferred the TTS everytime. I have owned many decent marques before due to job etc and I rate the TTS with the best of them. It's raw power and handling is such fun. Forget what it says on paper, this is a real drivers car and a fantastic sports car. I didn't buy it for mpg, I bought it to drive properly. Handling much stiffer on TTS and in my view much much better. I have been round the same fast roundabouts and exits with both cars and where I had to back off with the sline the TTS has done it faster and with a much more secure handling. Faster? The sline would keep up for a second as it doesn't have the pure powerband of the TTS. This is not a car for the town, if that is why you have it then I'd keep the sline. This is a car, like any sports car, for the open road and here in Wales we have some fabulous roads for it.

Finally I lost nothing. As my TTS was so late I did a deal with Audi so I leased the sline for two months, then just increased the lease for my TTS. Hence I have driven both and I drove the sline very hard. So in my view the sline is a great car and the best TT that they have ever made....had they not made the TTS which is sports car. The two are very different and you can only tell by driving one. IMHO!!!!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Andywildman said:


> I am from Essex, a spoiler is part of our culture!


Just pop down to Halfords and buy whatever one they have then, it'll fit in perfectly in Essex :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Andywildman said:


> Thanks for that, I did ask TTshop and they weren't convinced that it would fit as I believe that the back is slightly wider. They told me that several were "in production" and promised to email me when available. Remember I am from Essex, a spoiler is part of our culture!


http://www.abt-configurator.com/en/Audi ... /20TFSI310

Northampton Audi
Weedon RoadNorthampton
NN5 5DH Northampton, Northamptonshire
United Kingdom

Phone: +44-1604 683555


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Halfords here I come. There is a special Essex version of the TTS I have. It's has a chip warmer and a 10mph cruise setting for Southend sea front.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Andy, 
Please post a photo of the front of your TTS as it would be interesting to see how it compares with the S Line, as mine is also Glacier white - the best colour, at least we agree on that!
Chris


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Those red brake calipers look very nice, aren't they extra on the TTS too?


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Phil for the link, looks the job!!!!

And nice motor Phil. Just out of interest it was not you in the white MK3 TTS that I played chase me with along the M4 in south wales last week. I am not sure who was the more shocked to see another one but it was cool to actually see one the same as mine being driven so I could see how it looked!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha I love the idea of a Southend special edition - brilliant!

Some great reports here - thanks for uploading.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ChrisH said:


> Those red brake calipers look very nice, aren't they extra on the TTS too?


Yup sure are!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Always a nice combo,the white with the red calipers.

On your Cayman did you have the Tiptronic or PDK and how do you think it compares to the S-Tronic?


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

I had PDK on both. In my mind identical, both have negatives and positives. Both are top drawer though I'd say. Sorry for being no more help whatsoever in mind it just works.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Andy - was your Caymen the old shape or the new shape? Just asking because I'm probably going to go the other way. Was hoping for more fun, not less fun... but I am coming from a Mk2


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

New shape. I balanced practicality too. The TTS drives like it and sounds like it, but I need also to have a boot for supplies etc. In the end I got sick of the lack of reliability and now I'm not regretting it. I'm having fun but that's my view of course. No one is right or wrong, it's all personal preference. But I can tell you from experience over the past week that the S matches the new Cayman all the way to 130 plus!!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Andywildman said:


> New shape. I balanced practicality too. The TTS drives like it and sounds like it, but I need also to have a boot for supplies etc. In the end I got sick of the lack of reliability and now I'm not regretting it. I'm having fun but that's my view of course. No one is right or wrong, it's all personal preference. But I can tell you from experience over the past week that the S matches the new Cayman all the way to 130 plus!!


Hi Andy.

Just out of interest what Cayman did you have previously the S or the GTS ? When I ordered my TTS back in March I was also looking at the Cayman GTS lovely looking car but a hell of a lot more money than the TTS. I just couldn`t justify that kind of money on an everyday car with hardly any practicality and a little less performance.


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Rob I had the normal 2.7 for a while then the S. GTS, oh yes, lovely but sooooo much wedge so I didn't even look after I saw the price! I think we would all want the GTS but that's for another life. Like I said previously I've been lucky to own a lot of nice marques but I'm happy with the TTS.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Andywildman said:


> Hi Rob I had the normal 2.7 for a while then the S. GTS, oh yes, lovely but sooooo much wedge so I didn't even look after I saw the price! I think we would all want the GTS but that's for another life. Like I said previously I've been lucky to own a lot of nice marques but I'm happy with the TTS.


Hi Andy.

Thanks for the feedback much appreciated just thought that you may have owned the GTS would have been nice to compare that against the TTS. Different ball park altogether I would think, and then theirs the GT4 but that's a lot out of my price range. :wink:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ROBH49 said:


> Andywildman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rob I had the normal 2.7 for a while then the S. GTS, oh yes, lovely but sooooo much wedge so I didn't even look after I saw the price! I think we would all want the GTS but that's for another life. Like I said previously I've been lucky to own a lot of nice marques but I'm happy with the TTS.
> ...


Hi Rob,
I had a 981 Cayman S and loved it, TBH too much performance for UK roads, a great car in Germany where at 130 and up its power, handling and brakes shows how good it is. Try driving one round the track and you will see what I mean.
I haven't got my hands on a demo TTS, my new S line does the job for me for the time being but I would never have compared it with the Cayman. The GTS is an S with bits and pieces added and an Alcantara interior, not worth the extra cost IMO. Its a run out model until the 981.2 Turbo engined car comes out next year.
Chris


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

well Chris like I have said repeatedly above your opinion is your opinion and I am entitled to mine.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

So the 2.7 has a little less performance than the TTS - I get that because of the less bhp.

But surely the Boxter/Caymen S is a way better "performance" drive than the new TTS? Just asking.

I have the Mk2 TTS - most days I think its great but I've had it a while now and it bores me sometimes. Hoping for more fun with a Boxter. Was reliability of the Caymen a real problem?


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

I had a mk1 CaymanS for a few years. Just ordered a mk3 TTS. I thought the Cayman was a much better drive (handling, acceleration, braking, steering feedback, etc) - and just about every article Ive read in the motoring press agrees. 
Went for a test drive in a new Cayman before ordering a TTS. With the Cayman, all the extras (which come included with a TTS) just move the Caymans price into crazy money.
My Cayman got embarrassing with the amount of time it spent in the dealers getting fixed.

What outweighed my decision to buy a TTS was better value for money, far more 'modern' (in terms of interior, lights, looks, etc), the ability for it to act civilised when you just wanted to pop to the shop & yet be a bit of a thrill when called upon. Ive no doubt, that if I just wanted a car for a Sunday blast, the Cayman would be a much more fun car to be in. Porsches rep is all about the experience (how you can feel the road conditions through your fingers on the wheel/etc).

I just have to wait a month or 2, till I get my hands on my TTS for a decent amount of time with it to make a better comparison.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@smoothie - you say "surely the Cayman has a better performance" but the point (I think) of the OP's thread is to say that in their view, after comparison, the TTS edges it. That's what I got from his review, anyway.

It's been a while since I have minced around in a Cayman, but in terms of feeling the road through my fingers on the wheel, I'd have to wear boxing gloves here in pot-hole London to experience that unique pleasure.

Oh - here is a Cayman v TTS v 4C review where they give the winning gong to the TTS - it's practicality that gives it the edge but they loved the ride, too.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-review ... view-2015/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Andywildman (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the private messages asking me to ignore the negative people on this post. This was my first post on here and probably my last. It seems that some people just think their opinions are the best and that's that. No one else can have one. Like I have said repeatedly it's the whole package that makes the TTS better in my view. It's awesome to drive, awesome to own and has awesome tech. Amoungst many cars I have owned (not driven for a day) a Ferrari two Porsches a db9, all amazing cars to drive. Incredible. Practical no, great to own no!! Fun yes of course.

If you are owning a Cayman or think it's better then why are you on this forum? And why are you in this thread? All I have done is posted some real experiences as an owner. So I will just continue to be a happy TTS owner as it ticks all the boxes I need it to right now. Who knows what's next but I'm having fun tearing around in my TTS and that's what counts, despite all the knockers. Do thanks to those of you that have helped me with stuff in here, it's really appreciated.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Andywildman said:


> Thanks for all the private messages asking me to ignore the negative people on this post. This was my first post on here and probably my last. It seems that some people just think their opinions are the best and that's that. No one else can have one. Like I have said repeatedly it's the whole package that makes the TTS better in my view. It's awesome to drive, awesome to own and has awesome tech. Amoungst many cars I have owned (not driven for a day) a Ferrari two Porsches a db9, all amazing cars to drive. Incredible. Practical no, great to own no!! Fun yes of course.
> 
> If you are owning a Cayman or think it's better then why are you on this forum? And why are you in this thread? All I have done is posted some real experiences as an owner. So I will just continue to be a happy TTS owner as it ticks all the boxes I need it to right now. Who knows what's next but I'm having fun tearing around in my TTS and that's what counts, despite all the knockers. Do thanks to those of you that have helped me with stuff in here, it's really appreciated.


Well said. I agree entirely and please dont be put off by a few that try their best to spoil what normally is such a great experience using this forum. I really enjoy reading the forum but just recently its quite disturbing and upsetting the way some members seem to almost purposely troll other members that are trying to enjoy such a great car and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

@ttkinka 100% agree. I think there are a few on here that seem to try their best to troll others, and at at times I've seen this as a bit of an unfriendly and unhelpful forum. There's usually reasons behind why people behave in the way they do.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr R said:


> @ttkinka 100% agree. I think there are a few on here that seem to try their best to troll others, and at at times I've seen this as a bit of an unfriendly and unhelpful forum. There's usually reasons behind why people behave in the way they do.


To be fair the forum always has had that and I think it always will. People come and go.

You guys obviously weren't around when Toshiba was at the peak of his powers 

The good will always shine through but important point here is to not take comments personally and indeed generally speaking the personal stuff is rare.

In the end its not worth getting annoyed or upset enough and indeed there is an ignore option hidden away iin here somewhere. Don't let it spoil what is a great community that for TT owners can't be found anywhere else.

Personally I spend more time on here than other car forums as it refreshing not to be told I'm driving a hairdressers car every 5 minutes because someone thinks they are being witty!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It seems to me that there's an awful lot of overly sensitive people on this forum at the moment.
Andy you've done a nice back to back comparison and can't see that you've been treated unfairly,just some genuinely interested parties giving their opinion.
Just ignore the private messages and tittle tattle and rise above it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Power, Hmmmm - i never did launch my bid to take over the country. Commando wednesdays, Wet T-shirt friday are still firm policy commitments.

Perspectives change, or move. 
I'd be more than happy to say the TTS is better than the R8 in some ways. Tech for example or the seats (although the seat cover design came out as part of the facelift, but not the frame) and without a doubt practicality. Same with the Cayman, the TTS does have better aspects but its down to how you feel in the car. The other cars have more focused areas they excel in when you look across at the TTS. When you are buying new the market is wide, you have the option of a lot of good cars at the 45-50k mark, maybe not as wide for those using PCPs, but still.

or is it magic? the car chooses the driver, It's not always clear why. But I think it is clear that we can expect great things from you Mr TTS.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

I reread the discussion and honestly dont see any bit arguements, just a normal discussion.
I tried to add to the discussion by pointing out my experiences with good on bad to each (Ive ordered a TTS, so we know which won out there, all things considered). I can see that Smoothie was thinking of changing to asking some questions (e.g. asking about the performance, etc) since it would appear hes thinking of changing. ChrisH had a different experience so was trying to point out how.
I guess it depends whether you read it like someones in your face/shouting or a normal discussion down the pub with a few mates over a pint or 2 (how Im reading it) when someones discussing cars.
Sorry if you thought my post was bad, was just trying to add to the discussion  
Im interested to hear how things progress & will post similar when I finally get my hands on mine.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't want to sound all yoga, but surely it's just a case of positive criticism when required. Just shouting down other views has been the norm in this (presumably) unmoderated forum of late. The replies show that there is a real concern about it on the forum and clearly privately among members as well. Think about it - someone comes in with a great review of the TTS and a real comparison with a Cayman and is met with disbelief and essentially told by some that he's wrong. Well, he may as well have slapped the review in a Cayman forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

The problem is that the TT falls between 'coupe version of a hot hatch' and 'proper sportscar' segments of the market.

It's essentially a coupe bodyshell dropped onto the same platform used for Golfs, Octavias, Leons etc but it has sports car looks and in the case of the TTS, sports car levels of performance.

However, it's never going to offer the driving thrills of a 'proper' sports car such as the mid-engine, RWD Cayman. On the other hand, unless you have that sort of coin to drop on a dedicated 'toy' (i.e. You have another daily driver) you probably don't actually _want _a proper sports car as they don't offer much for day to day road use (quite the opposite in fact) whereas the TT is excellent for day to day driving duties, given the constraints of the coupe form factor.

The TT suits people who aspire to a sports car but will be using the car as a daily driver. Something like a Cayman is for people who want a car specifically to drive at the limit and won't normally be using it to commute to work or do the shopping.

The problem here is that since Audi have pushed TTS pricing up towards Porsche territory, there's now a lot of confusion between the two markets and it doesn't help that you have cracking motors like the Golf R absolutely hammering the base TT for price, options and performance at the other end of the market.

Audi seemed to have the balance right for the mk2 but with the mk3 they've moved off the neutral price point and are wobbling a bit.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

+1

Too expensive for the performance,hope Audi can keep a lid on the price for the RS,but can't see that either.

Think Golf R had had its day as well.New Ford Focus RS has just had the performance officially announced as 350 BHP and 340ftllb + :mrgreen:


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

leopard said:


> It seems to me that there's an awful lot of overly sensitive people on this forum at the moment.


+1

Just re-read this thread and can't for the life of me find anyone trolling or expressing negative comments. It's just a discussion of the comparative merits of a TTS vs a Cayman, which I have enjoyed reading.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've cleaned this thread up a little and I don't really want to lock it but will if this bickering continues :roll:


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> @smoothie - you say "surely the Cayman has a better performance" but the point (I think) of the OP's thread is to say that in their view, after comparison, the TTS edges it. That's what I got from his review, anyway.
> 
> It's been a while since I have minced around in a Cayman...


I didn't say that! I asked the question - hence the question mark.

I was asking Andy based on him owning a Cayman and his experience with one. And much appreciated ChrisH's feedback also. I know this is a TT forum but many people like me have reasons for considering other cars along-side the Mk3 TT so it's nice to get varied opinions based on owning the car and not just what people have read.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

dink said:


> I reread the discussion and honestly dont see any bit arguements, just a normal discussion.
> I tried to add to the discussion by pointing out my experiences with good on bad to each (Ive ordered a TTS, so we know which won out there, all things considered). I can see that Smoothie was thinking of changing to asking some questions (e.g. asking about the performance, etc) since it would appear hes thinking of changing. ChrisH had a different experience so was trying to point out how.
> I guess it depends whether you read it like someones in your face/shouting or a normal discussion down the pub with a few mates over a pint or 2 (how Im reading it) when someones discussing cars.
> Sorry if you thought my post was bad, was just trying to add to the discussion
> Im interested to hear how things progress & will post similar when I finally get my hands on mine.


Exactly. Unless something has been deleted I was reading is a good car discussion.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Smoothie said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > I reread the discussion and honestly dont see any bit arguements, just a normal discussion.
> ...


+1. As someone looking at both cars early next year.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

DPG,
The Cayman will be revised in 981.2 form next year with Turbo flat 6 of smaller capacity than existing model to meet EU 16 emission regs. 
I expect it will have DAB, LED lights but no virtual display / instruments so this would be worth waiting for to compare with TT.
By then TT RS will be out and I'm told that will be 50-55k so that would be the model to compare on a price basis.
I am loving my TT S Line in the meantime.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Defo + 1 on the revised Porsche for next year as long as they don't utilise the VAG 2.0 LTR,then it's gravy all the way


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

leopard said:


> Defo + 1 on the revised Porsche for next year as long as they don't utilise the VAG 2.0 LTR,then it's gravy all the way


No, its going to be Turbo flat 6 for now but a Turbo flat 4 is in development for new entry level Boxster /Cayman models.
Agree the 2.0 T engine sounds really naff.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Apologies if I confused you.

Flat 6 turbo for me,I'm going to be like a kid in a sweet shop next year with all the new models, from differing manufacturers coming out.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I thought the 2016 cayman is will only be a turbo 4?

I was also looking at my next car and the cayman appears to come as either a 2.0 or 2.5 turbo 4.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I think there's a little bit of confusion going on.

As I understand it the Cayman flat six n/a engine is going to be replaced with a turbo 4 with a 2.0+2.5Ltr(which sounds suspiciously like a VAG share) and even a budget 1.6Ltr 
jobby.

The turbo sixes' will be reserved for the 911.....For now :mrgreen:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

aquazi said:


> I thought the 2016 cayman is will only be a turbo 4?
> 
> I was also looking at my next car and the cayman appears to come as either a 2.0 or 2.5 turbo 4.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Yep, its a "flat" 4pot.

http://blog.caranddriver.com/porsche-bo ... ed-future/


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the 2016 cayman is will only be a turbo 4?
> ...


That isn't what I heard when I was at the factory in April, flat 6 will be retained with smaller capacity at least for the initial (S) model. Porsche dont like to change too much in a new model unlike Audi


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Well seems the flat 6 will be limited to the GT's or limited special ones!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > aquazi said:
> ...


Audi is more evolution than revolution,


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

How is the suspension now? With my bad back and neck issues, I am hoping to rely on the "Comfort" setting to control sharp impacts. I was doing some size comparisons on the tires. The TTS has some of the smallest sidewalls I have ever seen. It is making we very worried. I drove an S3 (TT is not out yet over here in the US) and put it in comfort mode and I was just ok with it. The S3 had the "Daytona" package which meant it had the 235/35R19's. Just curious if you had an update.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

To say it's firm in Comfort is polite..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Just as well its got magnetic ride eh! :wink:


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Just as well its got magnetic ride eh! :wink:


Not following you there. Serious as a hangover, if the ride is harsh even in comfort mode, i will need to cancel my order.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Compared to the mark 2 the ride in comfort is a little harsher. I find it ok but last thing I want to do is make you cancel!

No options to try a car to allow you to decide?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't term it as hard or harsh.
Comfort is a little soft, Sport a little hard. But its all subjective - you need to try it.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

Therein is the problem. My TTS is preordered but dealership allocations have not happened yet. So I drove the S3 with the 19" wheels around the dealership instead, and didn't have any real issues. But it is not like he let me take it on my daily 100 mile round trip commute.

I'm most interested in sharp impacts and undulating roads. We have the occasional new pothole that shows up that could cause a sharp impact. Then there are the roads that have the rise/fall every 100 ft due to poor paving practices, making a car feel like it is going up/down/up/down. These are they type of things I worry about with my back issues.

It is not too late for me to bail out as I never signed anything and can get my deposit back. Just don't want to get stuck with an awesome car I cannot drive due to it aggravating a permanent injury I have (L5-S1 bulge/nerve impingement).

For reference, I drove a 04 V6 6-speed Accord on 215/50R17's with Koni Adjustable shocks on the softest setting for 10 years and it was fine, but our new Nissan Juke SV on 215/55R17's I find the suspension too firm. Our 04 Nissan Sentra SE-R on 195/55R16's is fine as well.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Jinx, if comfort mode proves to be too firm for you, you could downsize to 18" wheels post purchase, and choose a tire known to provide a comfortable ride. Something to think about :?:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> Jinx, if comfort mode proves to be too firm for you, you could downsize to 18" wheels post purchase, and choose a tire known to provide a comfortable ride. Something to think about :?:


Bit if a faff imo,having to do all that after buying a new car.

Try before you buy is the adage I go by,otherwise it could all end in tears,literally so due to the Op's back and neck problems.

Edit: jinx32's problems.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Personally I find the ride perfectly acceptable, even on the 20" rims. Yes it's firm but it is a performance sports car which should be imo.

That said if the Juke on 17's is too firm for your back problems I would be seriously concerned whether this car is suitable for you. You really do need a full test drive.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I am done stealing this thread and now return it to the original OP. :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

StevesTTS said:


> Personally I find the ride perfectly acceptable, even on the 20" rims. Yes it's firm but it is a performance sports car which should be imo.
> 
> That said if the Juke on 17's is too firm for your back problems I would be seriously concerned whether this car is suitable for you. You really do need a full test drive.


Jinx - If your back's that bad suggest you check getting in and out as well. Not the lowest car, but need to be sure you can get in and out.

Have you actually test driven one yet?

EDIT - re read and seems you preordered. I am amazed people spend £45-50k without even a test drive. Your call though.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good suggestion on getting in and out, that is why I went to the New York Auto Show and spent about 40 minutes with the Marketing Manager there getting a personal tour of the car. No issues there. Issues are more from compression, not flexibility.

Test drove the S3 with 19's and adjustable suspension for comparison and on Monday going to test drive a Golf R. The suspension tech should be very similar if not identical. And I like the option of buying my own 18" wheels if necessary. Was going to buy 18" rims for Winter/Snow anyway.

Thanks for the help. I'll know soon enough when I get my mitts on the R. Crossing fingers...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I wouldn't rely on the Golf R as having the same suspension to give you an idea as to how the mk3 is going to pan out for you either.

VW DCC is a different technology to magnetic ride as used by Audi and might not have a predictable outcome,but hey-ho it's your money and all.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> To say it's firm in Comfort is polite..


This was accurate. Skipped the Golf R and drove an S3 again, but on roads that I actually commute on. On smooth pavement, of course no issues. But once we got moving on a road that had many patches, it quickly became apparent that it was too firm for me.

Reading a lot of postings, I gathered the following, some of which may be true:
1) The suspension loosens up after a couple of weeks.
2) The S3 tires are 235/35R19 while the TTS are 245/35R19 which means the sidewall on the TTS would be marginally taller, maybe considered a bit softer in some opinions.
3) One of the online magazines stated that the car actually drives on bumpy back roads a little better in Dynamic mode, but you need to change it back to Comfort on the highway because the way it hits frost heaves and bridge joints can be brutal at speed while in Dynamic. Once again this is for the S3 and I am not sure of the accuracy of this.
4) reviews are all over the place when it comes to the suspension. You can tell which magazines actually drove the S3 and TTS by how they talk about different details. Some stating that Comfort mode is downright cushy. 
5) I really need to test drive the car on 18's - I have cancelled my order until things calm down a bit over here and I can get in a base TT with 18's on the stock suspension. My understanding is that the base TT suspension (non mag) is softer to start with than the TTS on comfort, so I will have to gauge it. 
6) tire/wheel packages ran about $1800 to get a set of 18" all seasons over here in the US on some nice gunmetal rims.

I thank everyone again for their advice and suggestions. I feel I was letting the newness and awesomeness of the car dilute my vision of practicality for my situation and should take a few more cautionary steps before taking such a financial plunge.
It may take a while but it is the first year run over here, so there is obviously time.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A sensible decision and outcome for you.Always best to let the head rule and not the heart when it comes to a fairly expensive purchasing decision and thinking about it in the cold light of day,so to speak.

There is one caveat:

A 245/35/19 vs 235/35/19 tyre will have the same sidewall profile and hence the same comfort


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

My back is a nightmare but the (in my view) more comfortable seats of the TTS made that car better for me than the rather otherwise quite fun Golf R. I also broke the Golf R and am hiding from VW.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Can't believe you've sat in one 

The optional carbon Nappa leather seats are in another league,but they should be as they're a £2,600 option.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes I tested it a while ago, I think after reading one of your posts, actually. The dealership was excellent, and if a car can make driving in Brent fun, then it should be given all the praise on earth. But I did find the TTS a lot more comfortable - in fact the mark 3 seats are much better than mine in my 2012 mark 2.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've got to agree with you there,the mk3 TTS is a revelation in comfort compared to the mk2.The seats don't narrow so aggressively at the base and are a tad wider as well.One of my major bugbears to be sure


----------



## headcase (Jul 9, 2015)

Given some of the comments on this thread about the suspension being somewhat stiff, I'm wondering if anyone who's had the chance to drive an Audi A5 or S5 could compare it to the latest TT / TTS? Like some others, my back isn't always the greatest, and I'm hoping the ride isn't too harsh or at least somewhat comparable to the S5 suspension, as that is bearable for me.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I've driven an A5 sline in 2.0TDI and 3.0TDI guise for extended test drives and I found the ride quality pretty awful.

At the time my TTRS in comfort mode was far superior for comfort. I just found the A5 too stiff and it wallowed around corners.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

leopard said:


> A 245/35/19 vs 235/35/19 tyre will have the same sidewall profile and hence the same comfort


Sidewall on a 245/35/19 is 3.375". Sidewall on a 235/35/19 is 3.238"

Looking at getting the standard TT wheels put on a TTS at 245/40/18 = 3.858" w/all seasons.

Dealership is doing a lot for me on this and something amazing for me will be happening over here in the USA next week. Not allowed to talk about it, but lets just say I'll know more before anyone else here.

I'll start a new thread about suspension and tire combos.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes,however due to the width mentioned being a difference of 10 mm and the aspect ratio with a difference of just 3.5 mm seems negligible in the comfort stakes,certainly less so than reducing the sidewall profile a step down to a" 30" sidewall profile due to increased wheel and tyre profile or the other way with "40" profile and a smaller wheel.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I follow you. The TTS and S3 both on 19s should ride the same with MagRide. Hence why I was using it as my basis. You think the 40's on 18s will be an ideal solution then?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Jinx32 said:


> I think I follow you. The TTS and S3 both on 19s should ride the same with MagRide. Hence why I was using it as my basis. You think the 40's on 18s will be an ideal solution then?


I certainly wouldn't count it out.18's with 40s is certainly going to be more comfortable than 19's with 35s but as usual the adage applies of trying before buying if possible


----------

